# Are you content with Amare Stoudemire?



## Maldito21 (Jun 13, 2010)

Or would you have liked to see another PF in a Knicks uniform (except Bosh)? Maybe Boozer, kept Lee for cheaper? What are your thoughts? I'm excited but I can't help but wonder if we could have gotten Carlos Boozer for less than maximum. Will Boozer accept anything less the max? I think there will be a team that will pay him maximum money (Miami).


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I don't think they should go after another PF. Right now they need someone to who can execute the pick with Amare..if it's not LeBron or Wade then they need to find a PG via free agency or trade.


----------



## Maldito21 (Jun 13, 2010)

thaKEAF said:


> I don't think they should go after another PF. Right now they need someone to who can execute the pick with Amare..if it's not LeBron or Wade then they need to find a PG via free agency or trade.


Another PF? Have Amare play the C? I was thinking maybe having Amare at PF and maybe signing a Haywood or Chandler to play the C. Maybe even Tyrus Thomas. That would be a pretty good front court if we can remain healthy. Also maybe signing JJ Reddick/Mike Miller or Matt Barnes, spread the floor a bit and have players who could knock down the 3pt.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

No to Boozer or Lee. You'll have one of the softest defensive front court. Need more defensive guy next to Amare who won't get in his way.

Is Amare open to playing C? I know he hated it in PHX.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Amare doesn't want to play center.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Maldito21 said:


> Another PF? Have Amare play the C? I was thinking maybe having Amare at PF and maybe signing a Haywood or Chandler to play the C. Maybe even Tyrus Thomas. That would be a pretty good front court if we can remain healthy. Also maybe signing JJ Reddick/Mike Miller or Matt Barnes, spread the floor a bit and have players who could knock down the 3pt.


They need a defensive center who can run..not needed for much scoring. They also need some shooters..maybe the guys you named or throw Korver in the convo. I think they can be in good shape my main concern is PG though.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Tyrus Thomas as center? Enjoy losing if you ever did that.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

No matter what, this team just needs to be smart with its money. If you lose out on LeBron, don't go throw a $30m deal at Brendan Haywood, a $40m deal at Raymond Felton and a $20m deal at J.J. Redick. You don't want Amare and a team full of role players.

Worst-case scenario: you should have Amare, Gallinari and enough cap room for a couple big-name players next summer.

I'd try to get Parker by offering up Curry and either Gallinari or Chandler+Douglas.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I don't think they should go after another PF. Right now they need someone to who can execute the pick with Amare..if it's not LeBron or Wade then they need to find a PG via free agency or trade.


Not a bad idea. Wade, Lebron, or a PG.

We also will have money for another Max next summer most likely which is a good thing.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Honestly I don't think Amare was worth 100 mill.... Maybe more like 80-85 to be honest.


----------

